# ¿Cristales cuarzo AM o FM?



## Limbo (May 23, 2012)

Un amigo es aficionado al radiocontrol y tiene cristales de cuarzo que ponen AM y otro que ponen FM.. la cuestion es que no entiendo como un cristal puede ser AM cuando lo que varia de un cristal es la frecuencia..

¿Alguien me lo explica?

Gracias.
Saludos.


----------



## elprofetellez (May 23, 2012)

asómate a tu equipo modular o radio, y mira en la sintonia.  ¿qué valores encuentras?, cambia de AM a FM.

aja!. uno esta en KHz y otro en MHz.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 23, 2012)

La TV está en ciento y algo de MHz y es AM  video


----------



## chclau (May 24, 2012)

No tiene nada que ver con la radio comercial AM que es de menor frecuencia que FM, como bien dijo 2M la TV (por lo menos su luminancia) es AM y funciona en MHz, en principio todo tipo de modulacion se puede usar para todo tipo de frecuencia.

Lo de los cristales de radio control es una convencion desafortunada pero que pego, el tema es que por la configuracion interna distinta con que estan construidos los transmisores de AM y de FM de R/C, los cristales que se necesita del lado del transmisor son diferentes.


----------



## Limbo (May 24, 2012)

Entonces, que un cristal sea AM o FM ¿Que significa en radiocontrol? Porque los encontramos de la misma frecuencia pero AM o FM es lo que no entiedo...


----------



## chclau (May 24, 2012)

No tengo idea.

Los cristales dependen de la banda, del tipo de modulacion usado en el R/C e incluso de la marca del fabricante. A los fabricantes no les interesa informarte la frecuencia del cristal en si, sino para que banda es (27/40/72 MHz, etc.), para que tipo de modulacion, y si es para el transmisor o para el receptor.


----------



## Limbo (May 24, 2012)

mmm pero si que te venden los cristales sueltos con los Mhz exactos como recambios, es decir, la misma marca te indica por ejemplo que un transmisor debe tener un cristal de 27,145MHz y hay de FM y AM de esa misma frecuencia 

Lo que no entiendo es que un cristal oscila por naturaleza y segun sus propiedades oscila mas o menos, hasta hay bien, pero como es posible que se hable de un cristal AM si los cristales no varian la amplitud de entrada..¿me explico lo que no entiendo? Que yo sepa es el trasnmisor y el receptor lo que define si es AM o FM, por eso no entiendo cuando se habla de cristales AM o FM..


----------



## chclau (May 24, 2012)

Un oscilador a cristal genera una frecuencia fija. Un circuito de modulacion de AM toma la salida del oscilador a cristal y la pasa por un modulador. El oscilador no esta involucrado en la modulacion. Creo (no estoy seguro) que los moduladores FM de las radio control usan circuitos del tipo VCXO, en los que la frecuencia de oscilacion es influenciada por una tension de control.

Por otra parte, la frecuencia del cristal del receptor generalmente NO es la frecuencia transmitida al aire. La frecuencia del receptor esta a una distancia de 10.7MHz o de 455kHz de la frecuencia de transmision. De esa manera, se realiza el batido y la senial recibida sale en la frecuencia justa como para entrar a la(s) etapa(s) de frecuencia intermedia.

Los receptores AM suelen usar una sola etapa de FI de 455kHz, los de FM, dos etapas, una primera FI de 10.7 y la segunda de 455 (o 470) kHz.

Todos estos detalles de conversion simple o doble, frecuencia de las etapas de FI, etc., los fabricantes entienden (y prefieren) que no sean la preocupacion del hobbysta y le venden simplemente los cristales necesarios para Tx y Rx segun lo que cada equipo necesita.


----------



## Limbo (May 25, 2012)

Buenas,

Vale, eso solucionado.

Ahora viene la cuestion que deriva de esa pregunta ¿Si pongo el mismo cristal en el receptor y en el transmisor tiene que funcionar?¿No verdad?

Haber, explico,  mi amigo y yo tenemos un receptor de una lancha RC pero el transmisor se perdio, ahora la cuestion es ¿que debemos hacer para que un transmisor de la misma frecuencia funcione?
Yo supongo que tanto el transmisor como el receptor tienen un sistema de codificacion/descodificacion y si no es el mismo en el receptor y el transmisor pues por logico no debe funcionar ¿Es asi?
¿Como puedo saber que metodo es el que utilizan ambos?

Gracias.
Saludos.
P.D: Me salgo del temaprincipal pero creo que se puede hialr bien..


----------

